# Does it worth to hire SEO experts?



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone here have a experience with hiring SEO experts?

I am having a hard time to get a traffic on my site. I read somewhere on this forum saying like "at least you may want to have 100+ visitors coming to your site everyday".

I tired a few blog advertisement for a week or two, and it brought me some traffic, but it didn't look like they were my target.

I wonder if it'll be better to hire someone than taking more time and doing myself...
I tried to make my site SEO friendly, but it doesn't look like it's working and currently the number of visitor to my site has been dropped a lot..... I mean the number is really bad....

If you ever had an experience with SEO experts, will you share what they did and what kind of results you got for your site, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Early on I used a SEO company that said that they could take my existing website and make it SEO friendly. Instead, they took pictures from my website, made a horrible looking website with all types of stupid accessories like a "weatherbug" that were supposed to make it SEO friendly. It was heavy with hyperlinks and unnecessary filler text, and I ended up telling them to remove the site and give me my money back since this was nothing that we agreed the final site would look like. They were making dummy sites to give me more incoming links, which could get you blackballed by google. I filed a complaint with the BBB and moved on, taking an expensive lesson learned with me. A good website designer should be able to build a SEO friendly website without "cheating".


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

Be careful about hiring a "SEO expert"... anyone can claim to be one. And the legit companies are probably too big and potentially out of your price range. 

If you are going to hire someone for generic SEO, I would pay them on performance. Make sure that google analytics is installed on your site (it's free) so you can see the results before and AFTER you hire them - this will create transparency, which will make a lot of these "experts" run away.

If you are looking for an indirect way (not through google) to get people to your site, use facebook. Focus on generating traffic/likes/fans to the page and then you can market to them. It helps with networking too and in general is less money to get rolling than traditional site SEO.

The thing is, organic SEO takes care of itself if you have a popular site (Google will push it up to the top)... how do they know if something is popular? Through social outlets.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

What is your site?

I may be able give you a couple of pointers. There is a good thread about being ranked locally, look at if it applies to you.

In terms of what someone else said, about "fake sites" and black balling, it's kind of a myth. Think about it, if this was true then i could knock out any website that i didn't like, my competitors. I could just sign them up at a bunch link farms and make a bunch of porn sites and link to them and Google will knock them down, this is false it doesn't work like that.

Seo firms will often make additional sites to capitalize on exact match domains, these sites are often blogs, article sites etc, and is a common practice. Google loves link wheels and if they set things up properly it will give you a lot of juice. 

There are tons free information out there i would try to do some things yourself and see how it goes. One of the best things you can do to create back links, and one of the best ways to do this is to post your website and proper anchor text (whatever keywords your targeting) in your signature.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I myself am a SEO expert, own my own marketing company. I have started to get into my own clothing line and using my past online marketing skills have helped a lot by targeting the right keywords and getting targeted traffic from people looking to buy clothing.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

kw and back link,back link,back link to start


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Place your keywords in your meta tag of your head (not header). Make sure your content uses those words too. 

Submit your site to Google, Yahoo, MSN, Bing, and others. Also, post your company name, address, phone, website on local directories like Yahoo, google, yellowpages, superyellowpages, Yelp, etc. etc. etc. 

Right articles about your field in places like, Hubpages, ezineArticles, etc. etc. 

Place ads in Classified sections of forums and blogs. Craigslist, etc. Join forums, and place your info in the profile and signature sections. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It amazes how many post there are about getting more hits, etc when 90% of them do not even have their website/facebook page in their signature - hint hint.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for all the reply.

I guess either I hire someone or I do myself, both sound hard... (since I may end up hiring someone who can rip me off)

I've been reading this forums and trying to improve my site for the ranking/SEO.
One of the thing I've tried so far was DIY Website Promotion | How to Create and Submit Websites to Search Engines like Google | Free Site Submission | Website Ranking | Do It Yourself, I've read and fixed some of my content and I submitted my URL to some of the free search engines.
I also integrated a google analytics, and trying their adword since they have $80 free try.
I think I have NOT found a right keyword for my site....

This may be a silly question....but what is back link???
How do you create that???

Thank you


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

ReiRei said:


> This may be a silly question....but what is back link???
> How do you create that???
> 
> Thank you


A backlink is a link to your website from another website. For instance, in my signature, there is a link to our website. From what I have gathered, the more relevant backlinks to your website that you have, shows google that your website it important. When you have lots of links to your website from other industry related websites, it shows google that others in your industry trust your site, which helps your ranking.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Does that mean if you have a Facebook or twitter and you have your URL on the page, they counts???
Also submitting URL to some search engines and if they list your URL, does that count???


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

ReiRei said:


> Does that mean if you have a Facebook or twitter and you have your URL on the page, they counts???
> Also submitting URL to some search engines and if they list your URL, does that count???


Facebook and Twitter are both no follow so their value is not that much if at all. What good would submitting your URL to search engines do? They will come across your page anyways if you have just a few backlinks.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

keyword back links are what you want to do, facebook and twitter are viral with facebook being much more than twitter so you aren't considering those two as a predominant back link


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

I would highly suggest that you go to a Barnes and nobles or something similar and pick up and seo book. Maybe just sit there are read it for awhile, it seems like you have very limited knowledge, I'm sure there is an "seo for dummies", Start there. You can't get scammed by reading something when they aren't trying to sell you something.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Depends on how much time you have? 
I have had to learn SEO out of necessity. But I had time to read SEOmoz and WebPro news and learn what is required to get highly ranked. 

Please note: Been highly ranked does not guarantee sales


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

There are a lot of free backlink checkers, so I tried some of them to see how many backlinks my site has.

And some are giving me more or less number than others...
Is that normal??


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

TeeBug said:


> Be careful about hiring a "SEO expert"... anyone can claim to be one. And the legit companies are probably too big and potentially out of your price range.
> 
> If you are going to hire someone for generic SEO, I would pay them on performance. Make sure that google analytics is installed on your site (it's free) so you can see the results before and AFTER you hire them - this will create transparency, which will make a lot of these "experts" run away.
> 
> ...


Twitter is great too! Google analytics is great. You can see everything you need to know about the potential customers that come to your site. You can even connect it to your Google Adwords if you are using it. 

Be VERY careful with SEO companies. It is unfortunate that most of the good ones are quite expensive.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

True SEO really takes 4-5 hours a day 5 days a week. It is hard to trust those who claim to be SEO experts. I see one reply here on this post who claims to be an SEO expert yet they have no signature with links pointing back to their website. Be careful who you choose.

The first thing you want to do is make sure you have all your meta tags set up properly. You need a lot of good content. Go to the google keyword checker and type in all the keywords that you think your customers will use to search for. For example it shows that 246,000 people in the US search for "custom t shirts". That's the good part. The bad part is that the competition meter shows to be really high. That means you have a ton of competitors for that key word. It is better to search for more defined keywords that people are still searching for yet the competition is much less. For example, "quote t shirts" is searched for 33,000 times a month and the competition is low to med. Or better yet "camp t shirts" or "t shirts for chess club". Spend a good day going through google keyword checker and find all the terms being searched for that have low to med competition. Then use those terms on your website on pages, in content, on meta tags, on blogs. 

Once you have that done you want to get as many high quality backlinks as you can. Make sure the back links are of relevance to your business for the most part. There are a lot of ways to do this but I highly recommend a service called SEO Scheduler. Just google them. They charge a very min amount each month and will take you step by step on what to do next with your site, such as what blogs to reply to, what directory to submit to. 

All the methods I mention above are just the start. There are so many variables when it comes to SEO. I do this full time and it has taken me a year to get all of my keywords 1, 2 and 3 on the first page of google.

Good luck and if you ever need any free advice, I am willing to offer as much as I can.


----------



## misterhipstertee (Nov 3, 2011)

In our experience, seo is something that we choose to do in house. We have trusted others to assist with this in the past and there is simply no determining way to trace wether or not your getting what you pay for. I agree with most of these posts, grab a book and learn the basics, its well worth it to chip away in your free time rather than throw money at these "experts" who claim they all have the next big idea to up your rankings or can get you so many backlinks on PR4+ sites.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Use social networking to get traffic


----------

